# فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي



## ramyghobrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

*فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي * 8/31/2006 12:33:00 PM 



فتاة الفيوم المسيحية مني يعقوب قرياقصالفيوم - تتوالي مفاجآت قصة تغيب فتاة الفيوم المسيحية مني يعقوب قرياقص، حيث أكدت أنها تزوجت بمحض إرادتي خالد طه زميلي في مدرسة عثمان بن عفان في 29/6/2006، دون إخبار أسرتها بالأمر، واتفقت معه علي الذهاب لمكان بعيد عن المشاكل، بعد الحب الكبير الذي جمع بيننا.
وتضيف مني: علاقتنا بدأت منذ 3 سنوات وتحولت من إعجاب إلي حب، ومازلت حتي هذه اللحظة أريد أن أبقي مع خالد حتي نهاية العمر، كما أنني مازلت علي ديني مسيحية. 
ويؤكد الزوج خالد طه «38 سنة»، أن ارتباطه بـ«مني» جاء بعد علاقة عاطفية جمعت بينهما، وأنه لن يستطيع التخلي عن زوجته التي أحبها، حسبما ذكرت جريدة المصري اليوم.
ويقول عزت، شقيق «خالد» إنه علي خلاف مع أخيه منذ فترة ولم يعلم بالأمر إلا بعد اتصال بعض الجهات الأمنية به لمعرفة مكان خالد، وبالفعل تم التوصل إليه وأبلغه بما حدث، وعرض بعدها علي مديرية أمن الفيوم، وبإحالته للنيابة قدم خالد وثيقة زواجه من مني.
ويشير عزت إلي أنه منذ 7 أيام اتصل به أيمن شكري ابن عم «مني» لحل الموضوع وديا، وتسلم ابنتهم، وبتكرار الاتصال اقترح عليهم أن يلتقوا بحضور بعض القساوسة والمشايخ وأعضاء مجلس الشعب لتخيير مني بين البقاء مع خالد أو الانفصال، إلا أنهم رفضوا وصمموا علي تسلمها.
من جانب آخر، أكد عم «مني» الدكتور صبري قرياقص تادرس وشقيقاها أيمن وسلوي الراهبة بمطرانية الأقباط الكاثوليك، وشقيقتها الصغري مريم، أن «مني» خرجت يوم 17/8/2006 لشراء بعض مستلزمات خاصة بتجهيز زفافها علي المهندس إيهاب مريد، بصحبة والدتها وذهبا للكوافير ثم لشقيقتها إيمان التي تعمل في صيدلية بالفيوم، واستأذنت «مني» منهما لشراء بعض الإكسسوارات من عند زميلتها «داليا».
وبمرور 10 دقائق أخبرت والدتها هاتفيا أنها في الطريق إليها، وبعد مرور ساعة حاولت والدتها الاتصال بها لكنها وجدت تليفونها المحمول مغلقا، واتصلت بـ«داليا» فأكدت أن «مني» تركتها في الساعة الواحدة صباحا، وانتهي بحث الأسرة بتحرير بلاغ، اتهم خلاله خالد طه باختطاف زميلته مني.
من جانبه نفي الأنبا إبرام مطران الفيوم اختطاف الفتاة، وقال: إنها ذهبت إلي خالد برغبتها ونحن نحترم آراء أي إنسان في اختيار دينه أو زوجه، وأكد أنه ضد الأفعال التي قام بها الشباب القبطي بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالفيوم الثلاثاء.
اقرأ أيضا:


نقلا عن مصراوي


----------



## Scofield (17 سبتمبر 2006)

من رأى حكايات الأختطاف و غسيل المخ و الخداع للوقوع فى الحب و الزواج هو خطأ من الأهل و الجهل و عدم لعب الكنيسة دورا فى التوعية لدى المسيحين بخطورة الموقف
فالأهل هم السبب الرئيسى فكل مواضيع الخطف التى قرأتها تقول أن الأهل كانو يتركون البنت المخطوفة لشراء حاجتها أو أشياء كهذه و يتركونها تذهب بمفردها بدون وجود الأم أو الأب أو الأخ
حتى أن كانت مع قريبتها او زميلتها فهؤلاء بنات إى ضعاف و فريسة سهلة المنال و ما أسهل أختطاف الفريسة من قبل الذئاب المتوحشة.
و الكنيسة أيضا لها دور فى هذا لان معظم الكنائس مقصرة فى التوعية و التحذير
فيجب على الكنيسة تحذير الأهل و البنات خصوصا من هذه الأشياء و يجب شرحها لهم بأن الزواج من غير مؤمن هو زنا و خصوصا أخوانا الحلوين دول لما يحبو يتجوزو مسيحية بيروحو لمأزون أو محامى أو جواز عرفى يعنى تعتبر الفريسة أو العبيطة اللى صدقت الكلام المعسول عن الحب زانية لانها فى شرع دينها ليست متزوجة و يجب أن تعلم الكنيسة أن هناك حدود للعلاقة بين الرجل و المرأة من الأديان المختلفة فيقتصر الأمر على أن الطرف الآخر مجرد صديق او زميل ولا تتطور هذه العلاقة عن هذا و أيضا تحكى لهم عن تجارب الذين وقعو فى فخ هذا الزواج و الحب وكيف كانت نهايتهم أما مريضة نفسية أو مجنونة او أنتحرت أو قتلت أو تعيسة مجبرة على تحمل معيشتها كخادمةو عبدة لزوجها الذى يريد أشباع غرائزه فيها وسامحونى على هذا اللفط ولكن هذا هو دين أخوانا اللى أنت عارفينه و على ما أعتقد من هذه القصة التى قرأتها أنها مجبرة أن تقول أنها تحبه أو لم تتكلم نهائيا و الأمن يقول هذا من نفسه لعدة أسباب أهمها.
1-أن «مني» خرجت يوم 17/8/2006 لشراء بعض مستلزمات خاصة بتجهيز زفافها علي المهندس إيهاب مريد، بصحبة والدتها وذهبا للكوافير ثم لشقيقتها إيمان التي تعمل في صيدلية بالفيوم، واستأذنت «مني» منهما لشراء بعض الإكسسوارات من عند زميلتها «داليا».
فكيف تخرج لشراء الحاجة و هى تريد الهرب 
2-وبمرور 10 دقائق أخبرت والدتها هاتفيا أنها في الطريق إليها، وبعد مرور ساعة حاولت والدتها الاتصال بها لكنها وجدت تليفونها المحمول مغلقا
فأذا كانت تريد الهرب فلماذا أتصلت و أقفلت بعدها الموبايل؟
3-لماذا ترفض مقابلة أهلها أو هم الذين يرفضون و يقولون أنها قالت هذا؟
وأخيرا أعتقد أن هذه الفتاة مهددة بشئ ما يمكن أن يكونون مهددين حياتها أذا تكلمت أو مهددينها بقتل أحد من أفراد أسرتها أذا تكلمت


----------



## NANA (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*عندك حق يا ريمون في كل كلامك بس التوعية الاكتر تكون لالاب والام والاخوه بمعني انهم يحافظو علي البنت من غير ما تحس انها  في حصار دائم با ساليب كتير مثلا
اولا :يكون في ثقة وصراحة بين الام والبنت في كل الامور ودي بتكون بدايتها مع الام وبعدين البنت تبداء تصارح مامتها بكل شيئ يحصل لها 
ثانيا :الاخ ما يفرضش الوصاية علي اختة حتي لو هو اكبر منها علشان ما تفكرش في الاتجهات الغريبة 
ثالثا : توعية الكنيسة مهمة جدا وخصوصا لبنات اعدادي وبنات ثانوي
رابعا : ممارسة الانشطة والمسابقات الدنية يشغل اوقات الفراغ *


----------



## محمدحمادة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

Amro قال:


> اهو عشان تبطلوا النغمه الي انتوا ماسكنها وخطف البنات
> كل ماواحده تختفي تعطوا تعيطوا وتقولوا المسلمين خطفوا البنت
> بطلوا بقى تعيشوا في دور المضطهدين ده



ههههههههههههههههههههه والله كلامك صح لا تعليق بعد كلامك كنت هقول كدة بردو


فيها اية اتنين حبو بعض وانتو بتقولو البنت مسحية زى ما هي يبقى خلاص بتقولو لية مخطوفة بقى ىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Scofield (23 أكتوبر 2006)

محمدحمادة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه والله كلامك صح لا تعليق بعد كلامك كنت هقول كدة بردو
> 
> 
> فيها اية اتنين حبو بعض وانتو بتقولو البنت مسحية زى ما هي يبقى خلاص بتقولو لية مخطوفة بقى ىىىىىىىىىىىىى




لا ده أكبر خطأ أنها لسة مسيحية و متزوجة شخص من غير دينها لسبب بسيط
لان هذا محرم عندنا و يعتبر ذنا و أيضا هى لم تتزوج حسب شرائع دينها و أنما دينه هو فقط
يعنى متزوجتش فى كنيسة بعد ما تزوجت من مأزون


----------



## bent_yaso3 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدحمادة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه والله كلامك صح لا تعليق بعد كلامك كنت هقول كدة بردو
> 
> 
> فيها اية اتنين حبو بعض وانتو بتقولو البنت مسحية زى ما هي يبقى خلاص بتقولو لية مخطوفة بقى ىىىىىىىىىىىىى



طب ايه رأيك لو بنت مسلمه حبت ولد مسيحى


----------



## القيصر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> طب ايه رأيك لو بنت مسلمه حبت ولد مسيحى



اكيد لو حبت و لد مسيحي فالاسلام ما يمنعهاش لان الدين مش بالاكراه.....هاهاهاها


----------



## السد العالي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

تكرار الاعلان عن حالات الاختطاف والاسلمة اصبح شيئا خطيرا . ويهدد المجتمع باسره ويثير النعرات الداعية للحرب والدمار. هؤلاء المروجون للاشاعات خفافيش تعبث بالظلام ومن هواة الصيد في الماء العكر.
هاهي الفتاه لم تكن مخطوفة ولا اسلمت ولا اي شيء.
رجاء التحري قبل نقل الاخبار . والتأكد من مصدرها .

وبالنسبة للسؤال المطروح عن زواج المسلمة من غير المسلم . انصح بطرحه في قسم حوار الاديان .


----------



## بيترالخواجة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود يا رامى 
المسيح مبيتركش اولادة


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انت متاكد انك قريت الموضوع يابيتر ولا رديت وخلاص  ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*مش عارفة أنا دى بتفكر أزاى ؟؟؟

حب أية اللى اكبر من حبها للرب يسوع 

البنت ماتربيتش على الكنيسة و لا على أسس صح 

و زى مهى غلطت اهلها كمان غلطوا انهم ماربوهاش 

شكرآ يا رامى قصة عصبتنى .. مش فاهمة هى فكرت بأيى عقل ولا اى منطق 

حبت مسلم اتجوزتة بالطريقة المسلمة .. فين التعاليم المسيحية اللى المفروض أتربيت عليها من صغرها 

ربنا يرحمنا و يحفظنا و يحفظ قلوبنا من مكر الشيطان​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الرب مش بيطرك اولادة للديابة 
الحمد لله


----------



## king (15 يناير 2007)

تغور فى دهية دية ماتستهالش نعمت المسيح تدخل قلبها لاانهاغير مسيحية


----------



## هالة عجايبى حنا بشاى (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

البنت بتبقى عامية نتيجة الحب المزيف الذى عمى عينها بس صدقونى هتندم اشد الندم وتضرب نفسها بالجذمة على اللى عملتة وبتحاول ترجع ويبقى الموضوع صعب الموضوع مش تغيير دين وتستطيع تقرا رد الشيخ محمد النجار الذى اتنصر واصح  صمويل ذكر كيف يحدث كل هذا بمعرفة امن الدولة من يستطيع ترك الدين الغالى للمسيح ولاجل ماذا


----------



## تونى تون (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

يا اخوتى المسلمين احنا من حقنا نزعل بس فى حلات خطف حقيقيه
يا مسحين سدقونى متغضبوش زى ما فى ناس بتروح للاسلام سدقونى تانى وغلاوت المسيح فى ناس كتيره فى مصر بتيجى للمسيحيه بس الفرق كبير الى بيروح لهم بيروح علشان حجات انتو عارفنها اما الى بيجى عندنا بيجى علشان عايز يعرف المسيح الحقيقى والمحبه بدليل انو بيعرض نفسه للموت علشانه  يا طرا الى بيتنصر ده ايه اجره
اصحو وفوقو يا مسحين وليه رجاء عندكم صلو للى بيروح للاسلام انو يرجع علشان احنا ممكن نكون جوانا خطيه اكتر منه
النور فى مصر كتير بس انتو عارفين لازم يكون فى الخفاء سدقونى ممكن تشوف واحد كل يوم مسلم
وهوه ممكن يكون متعمد وكمان بيتناول بس لازم يعمل كده علشان ميموتش


----------



## تونى تون (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

هوه اه الموضوع يحزن بس هيه اختارت
ورنا ينور عقولنا كلنا
وشكرااا ليك جداا يا عضونا الجميل على المعلومات الى خلتنا نبكى

من احب ابا او ابنا اكتر منى فلاا يستحقنى


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

حتى لو مازالت مسيحية فهى فتاة زانية ولا تنتمى للمسيحية الا لوتركت المسلم ورجعت لحضن الكنيسة


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

انا استغرب كيف البنات المسيحيات  اللواتى يرتبطن بالمسلمين كيف ينحدرن الى مستوى حقير كهذا   مع اننى احترم الأراده الانسانيه مهما كانت ...رجل او امرأه ...ولكن هل ينحدر أحد من درجة اولاد الملك الى درجة عبد حقير ؟ او من برج عاجى الى مرحاض....ومع احترامى للأنسان مهما كان مسيحى او مسلم   فأنا انتقد التشريع وليس الأنسان  فهل تشريع السمو والطهاره كتشريع النكاح واللواط وتعدد الزوجات وملكات اليمين والغلمان والجنه اللتى ليس فيها الا الأكل والنكاح والماديات اللتى تتنزه عنها  الذات الألهيه  ..... لقد قال محمد ان ثلثى اهل النار من النساء   وهل تقبل سيده تحترم نفسها ان تكون كالناقه والفرس  فقط للركوب اين مكانتك ايها السيده بنت الملك ؟ تبيعين نفسك بثمن كالتراب او اقل . لن يخسر المسيح شيئا" ولا المسيحيه  ولكن انتى الخاسره الوحيده يا من  تتبعين شهوتك


----------



## تون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

يا جماعه هيه حره تختار زى مهيه عايزه انتو بس صلولها وصلو للى زيه ومش لازم موضوع زى ده يديكو يبقى انتو محروق دمكم وهيه وهوه فى اخر انبساط عارفين لو سبنهم فى حالهم وبعدنا خالص هيرميها ومش بعيد يطلقها ويرميها ربنا يهديها ويهدى كل الى زيها​


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

احكمد حماده  :لا اله تالا اللات ومحمد رسول ابليس  روح صلح دينك اول وبعدين تعال اتفلسف


----------



## عماد 123 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

انا زهقت من المواضيع دى:smil8:


----------



## fadia2005 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فتاة الفيوم: مازلت مسيحية وتزوجت بإرادتي*

:smil8:الى فتاة الفيوم لايمكن ان تقولي انا مسيحيه لان من تزوجة على يد مازون يجب ان تتبع دين الاسلام فانت مسلمه لاتقدري ان تتبعي دين المسيحيه انت خرجتي عن الدين المسيحي


----------

